# Roy Scheider dead :(



## Clydefrog (Feb 10, 2008)

This sucks. And it's actually a little creepy. My girlfriend and I just finished watching him as Fyodor Chevchenk get a few bullets put into him on the awesome show Third Watch. 

Checked the internet a few hours later and bam, he was dead in real life. I remember growing up and remembering him as one of my favorite actors 

The Associated Press: 'Jaws' Actor Scheider Dies at 75


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 10, 2008)

He was in a lot of kick ass movies.

Edit: Awesome tags.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 10, 2008)

that's too bad
RIP
My mom died last march from Multiple Myeloma. 
there's now way to cure it you just have to ride it out .
that's what killed Peter Boyle (the Dad on Everyone Loves Raymond) last year too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 10, 2008)

Aye, just heard about this, it's a tragedy. 

I did a small piece about him on my site: karlhungus.com: Roy Scheider (1932 - 2008)


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP dude


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 10, 2008)

Did anyone else here enjoy watching SeaQuest as a kid? Scheider was great in that.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i watched that ^^^ i didn't mind that show, spielburg was involved in that wasn't he? or maybe i'm crazy. There was that cool dude that had gills and could swim and survive like a fish lol. 
Sucks heaps, Schneider kicked ass. I just watched jaws on foxtel the other week and i was like, jeez he's still around and kicking (and i thought of sea quest randomly). I thought he was good in pretty much every movie he was in, but jaws was still his best too me. He played the role very well, and punched out some good one liners  Sucks he had to die like that, In the end, he's not suffering anymore with that, so, i guess its slightly better if you put it like that. 

RIP Roy Schneider! You were awsome


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Seaquest as *a kid*?

I remember watching it as an adult. Slight aside - I've seen Blue Thunder maybe... 20, 25 times.


Great tags.  Farewell, Roy.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP Roy.


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2008)

My mom was diagnosed with multiple myeloma two years ago, and underwent a stem cell transplant about a year ago. Looking at her today, you wouldn't even know she was sick. It's amazing how fast they're making progress on treating this form of cancer. My parents were at a conference last October and one of the doctors said that in the last two years, it's gone from being a terminal disesase to being a treatable chronic condition. The biggest difficulty is with identifying it early enough, because it's a very elusive disease.

My condolences to all whose lives have been touched by this awful disease. Two years ago i hadn't even heard of it, and it seems that every time it comes up, i hear of one or two new people whose have either had it or have a close family member or friend who's had it.

RIP Roy Scheider. 

JAWS was epic. Blue Thunder was one of those movies that made me fall in love with helicopters. And big honkin' multi-barrel cannons.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 11, 2008)

R.I.P. Roy.
You were one of my favorite actors.

*Jaws* = fantastic. Only "Bruce" out-shined Roy in that movie. 
*Blue Thunder* = one of my all-time favorites. Like Darren said, it made me fall in love with helicopters....and kickass weaponry. 


BTW- The name of the show was "Seaquest-DSV".
I remember one scene in particular where Roy was riding his motorcycle very fast down some desolate road, and the 'big brother' computer came on in his helmet and said, "_You have been caught speeding. Deducting 200 credits and assigning 8 points to your drivers license_"....or something close to that. Roy was pissed.
(Pass the Geek Soup. I'll have a cup. Better make it a bowl.)


----------



## Kotex (Feb 11, 2008)

Man... that sucks. He was pretty awesome.
First time I ever saw him was in Jaws.
RIP.

As Wolfy said, awesome tags.


----------



## amonb (Feb 11, 2008)

Jaws is one of the best films ever made, and Blue Thunder rocked my world.

Sad to see another of the old guard go  RIP 

"smile you sunufa..."


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Korbain (Feb 11, 2008)

amonb said:


> "smile you sunufa..."



lol i was gonna post up that quote, loved that one  Roy showed that damn shark not to fuck with him


----------



## Apophis (Feb 11, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 11, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Did anyone else here enjoy watching SeaQuest as a kid? Scheider was great in that.



Oh yeah, I was hooked to it. He was like Pickard underwater. I also liked him in Bleu Thunder and Jaws. He will be missed.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 11, 2008)

Blue Thunder is an awesome film, absolutely loved it, watched it so many times growing up on VHS  Maybe it's on DVD, as that'd be cool to get


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 11, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Blue Thunder is an awesome film, absolutely loved it, watched it so many times growing up on VHS  Maybe it's on DVD, as that'd be cool to get



Hell yeah, nothing like an Aerospatiale Gazelle with a big Vulcan to keep one entertained.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 11, 2008)

R.I.P. Roy...

Jaws is one of my all time favorite movies. He was just a great actor.


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 17, 2008)

Roy kicked arse!!!














RIP dude


----------



## Shawn (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread.  RIP Roy Scheider


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought it said "Rob Schneider" for a second. I got exited


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 24, 2008)

If that were the case, they smiley would have been inverted.


----------

